# Evil cyclist.



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Spent a good 3 ½ hours on Tuesday washing, clay bar'ing and polishing the car for its first 'big' post winter clean. Looked excellent.

Wednesday sat at the end of a queue of traffic at a red light and some twat cycles straight into the back of the car with a loud thump. He then just cycles off without saying a word. I've now got a small but vey noticeable dent with a crease up the centre where he hit. Sooooo annoying.

Will have to pay to get it pulled out now. Just hope it doesn't show afterwards.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Things like this make me think I need to get a dashcam sorted. Review the footage and report them to the police for leaving the scene of an accident.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

As a cyclist and a motorist (with excellent taste in cars  ) idiots like this annoy me too, and give all of us cyclists a bad name!

But then again, I probably see just as many idiotic motorists... :x


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> As a cyclist and a motorist (with excellent taste in cars  ) idiots like this annoy me too, and give all of us cyclists a bad name!
> 
> But then again, I probably see just as many idiotic motorists... :x


 This.

Oh and same thing happened to me few years ago central London some cow on her shopper bike Friday lunchtime, pissed up no doubt from her power lunch. Luckily mine was so slight and on the plastic bumper corner it has sort of polished out.


----------



## Beano91 (May 31, 2016)

That's always the way, the minority ruin it for the minority.

Can't personally say I've experienced/seen anything like that first hand, so my view on cyclists is probably a bit harsh but my god they annoy the hell outta me - soon as the sun comes out I know I'm going to be doing 10mph on the way to work :roll:


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Been away working but had local 'Dent Magician' around this afternoon. Really impressed, dent removed and absolutely no sign it was ever there.

£72 well spent.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jjg said:


> Been away working but had local 'Dent Magician' around this afternoon. Really impressed, dent removed and absolutely no sign it was ever there.
> 
> £72 well spent.


Amazing what these guys can do


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

I hate them, they don't even pay road tax!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Melvin084 said:


> I hate them, they don't even pay road tax!


and where (in the area I live) millions of pounds have been spent building adjacent cycleways to make cycling safe, the ignorant tawts still insist on using the roadway. :twisted:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Melvin084 said:


> I hate them, they don't even pay road tax!


 I appreciate London may be an exception but for the rest of the country how many cyclists own a car too and pay road tax? :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jjg said:


> Spent a good 3 ½ hours on Tuesday washing, clay bar'ing and polishing the car for its first 'big' post winter clean. Looked excellent.
> 
> Wednesday sat at the end of a queue of traffic at a red light and some twat cycles straight into the back of the car with a loud thump. He then just cycles off without saying a word. I've now got a small but vey noticeable dent with a crease up the centre where he hit. Sooooo annoying.
> 
> ...


 Haven't cycled in Brighton for a few years now but regularly cycle in a couple of busy towns (is Brighton really a city?) and what really p***s me off is when in an obvious queue of slow moving traffic a car decides to overtake the cyclist then brake to a standstill less than 2 seconds later when it's obvious if the car waited 2 seconds the cyclist could weave ahead through the traffic and be out of the way! 
*Why oh f**ing why do car drivers do this??* 
Maybe it's because so many don't look up and anticipate the road ahead? :roll:


----------

